
Women Were the First Computers - jprobert
http://articles.cnn.com/2011-02-08/tech/women.rosies.math_1_women-computers-white-collar-women-first-computer-programmers?_s=PM:TECH
======
lukejduncan
Were women really the first computers, or just happened to be in WWII? This is
far from cite-able, but I remember reading in Cryptonomicon mentions of
Japanese "computers," people calculating trajectories for weapons. I imagine
this was done by men as well. (maybe I'm being too literal)

